# central,ND



## shaqdaddy09 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey guys, Got a trip planned to duck and goose hunt the central nd this fall. I have never hunted in this area before is this area better then eastern nd?


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

Your fixing to get your self a new rear end with a title like this.

Have you ever hunted ND? Do you plan on hunting water or fields?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The official philosophy for ND duck and Goose hunters is "loose lips sink ships"........If you get my drift...........


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

dakotashooter2 said:


> The official philosophy for ND duck and Goose hunters is "loose lips sink ships"........If you get my drift...........


x2

take a push pin and throw it at a map of ND......youll be fine. good luck :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

snogeezmen said:


> dakotashooter2 said:
> 
> 
> > The official philosophy for ND duck and Goose hunters is "loose lips sink ships"........If you get my drift...........
> ...


The push pin will likely fall on the floor, but just try to remember where it hit the map and you'll be fine. :thumb:


----------



## shaqdaddy09 (Sep 9, 2009)

sorry guys didnt know, changed my post up some. Now i know.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

all you have to do is get in the truck and SCOUT... we all do it  Good luck


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Go scout and figure it out like everyone else does.


----------

